# Going For A Ride



## bobsbikes (May 13, 2016)

well i got um out wipe them of now if it dont rain 
will take a little ride on bike path.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 10, 2016)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## bobsbikes (Jun 10, 2016)

thank you thay are both 64s


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 11, 2016)

Seeing double. Nice H & H


----------



## modelcarjedi (Jun 11, 2016)

Beautiful !!! I love slim tanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

